# staircase problem.



## hunter41162 (Mar 2, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have been working on framing and insulating my basement. I am now starting on the wall with the old staircase. I am planning on ripping the old one out and replacing this including stringers. The problem I have is
1.The staircase is right next to the block foundation wall. Seems simple, except I have 35 1/2 inch wide opening up top(width of head room). Measured from block to kitchen floor joist. The bottom is 36in wide. So pulling away from the wall even just for 1/2in insulation and 1/2in sheet rock I am losing at the very very least an inch in width.If the block is square.(doubtful). So as far as codes go I am not sure what to do.?
2. The current vertical headroom measured straight up from second to last step is 66 1/2inches. Floor joist running perpendicular up above. I guess my thought on that is maybe a metal beam half the size. This I would have someone take a look at eventually. Still wouldnt be code but slightly better I guess.
3.Rough measurements are total run 5 ft, total rise 6ft, 1 in thick treads, rise 8in first being 8 1/2in, tread not sure? Its inverted, do I measure vertically from nosing down 7in? Otherwise its a 9 in tread? Am I forgetting any other measurements?
4. Obviously this is an older home. Hard if not impossible to make some things "current". Not a whole lot of play in any direction. Any thoughts on how some of you would tackle this one? Sacrafice width of steps for insulation? Cheat, and keep stairs same width but have some of it underneath parallel floor joist? 
Kind of long winded questions and hard to answer over internet, but any suggestions would be great. Thanks


----------



## hondadrv24 (Mar 2, 2009)

Welcome Hunter.  

I am running into a similar issue with my stairs, luckily for me my wall happens to be against my garage and not an outside wall, So i am just putting drywall directly onto the concrete with the glue.  From what I have gathered on this forum as well as talking with local building officials is that somethings just cannot be brought up to code.  So any of your above options sound do able.  With that being said make sure you get your beam properly sized if you choose to go that route.  

In my  basement I plan on letting the stairs hang out under the floor joist and installing my hand rail under there, so that I have the most amount of room for stepping on.  Also depending on what is at the bottom of this stairs you may want to make your railing removable so that you can swing furniture down and around the corner easier.

Justin


----------



## kellysimpson230909 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi,
   you both can search for your problem in google with the keywords like stair parts, stair treads. You eill definately find some good sites, I've found a good blog related to the same ie. stairsupplies.com/blog. It may be helful for you. Good luck!


----------



## fencesllove20 (Mar 6, 2010)

It's right,,Try to research in google..


----------



## frozenstar (Mar 9, 2010)

Well that sounds like really technical IMO and I guess an expert or professional should take a look at it personally. Not unless you post some pictures for a reference.


----------

